# windmills



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

A question for the Hollanders here:

This windmill has a rotating 'cap' so the prop can be swung to catch the wind. Do the oldtime mills in Holland have that capability? I have the notion that they were built only to catch the West wind.

http://www.cityoffulton.us/component/option,com_mtree/Itemid,74/task,viewlink/link_id,5/


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

It is a measure of how mundane my life is that I am disappointed nobody has replied to this thread. *Come on*, somebody must know how historic Dutch windmills worked.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

As early as 1390, the Dutch set out to refine the tower mill design, which had appeared somewhat earlier along the Mediterranean Sea (Figure 3, above left). The Dutch essentially affixed the standard post mill to the top of a multi-story tower, with separate floors devoted to grinding grain, removing chaff, storing grain, and (on the bottom) living quarters for the windsmith and his family. Both the post mill and the later tower mill design had to be oriented into the wind manually, by pushing a large lever at the back of the mill. Optimizing windmill energy and power output and protecting the mill from damage by furling the rotor sails during storms were among the windsmith's primary jobs.

Source: http://telosnet.com/wind/early.html


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> As early as 1390, the Dutch set out to refine the tower mill design, which had appeared somewhat earlier along the Mediterranean Sea (Figure 3, above left). The Dutch essentially affixed the standard post mill to the top of a multi-story tower, with separate floors devoted to grinding grain, removing chaff, storing grain, and (on the bottom) living quarters for the windsmith and his family. Both the post mill and the later tower mill design had to be oriented into the wind manually, by pushing a large lever at the back of the mill. Optimizing windmill energy and power output and protecting the mill from damage by furling the rotor sails during storms were among the windsmith's primary jobs.
> 
> Source: http://telosnet.com/wind/early.html


Quite a race of innovators, the Dutch. Ready-wrapped cheese, durable footwear, superefficient windmills...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Questions answered. Thanks.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm disappointed! I was hoping that this would turn out to be similar to the polar bear thread which I missed.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> I'm disappointed! I was hoping that this would turn out to be similar to the polar bear thread which I missed.


You were hoping for vituperation? About windmills?


----------

